# The Grizzly Tracker Video Thread.



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that just looks completely nasty! :rockn:


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)




----------

